# Dirk Speaks on Jason Terry.



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

"He's similar to Nash, really. He's a tough little point guard. He's going to get our fast break going." 

Dirk Nowitzki on Jason Terry, comparing him to former Maverick Steve Nash.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I watched a little bit of Jason Terry when he was playing for Arizona, but since he was in Atlanta, I admit to never watching him..at all!

I know he has a good long range jumper, and is pretty effective off the break, but do you think he could fill Nash's role as good or even better than Nash himself? Also, how is his slashing game and effectiveness taking it to the hole? Defense as well?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> "He's similar to Nash, really. He's a tough little point guard. He's going to get our fast break going."
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki on Jason Terry, comparing him to former Maverick Steve Nash.


That is high praise. I always think of JT as the KJ of today - a smallish sg with GREAT pg skills.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Terry is good, but hes no Nash. That will be painfully aparent this season.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't give him credit as a pass first and running an offense point guard till I see it. But if he doesn't do it here, then I don't know what's wrong with him. Many options for him to give the ball to, should work well.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Terry is good, but hes no Nash. That will be painfully aparent this season.


I don't know about that, R-Star. JT might surprise a lot of Dallas fans. He is better in some ways than Nash, as he doesn't get lost in his own underwear when knowing where & when to rotate, as we all have seen Nash do when under pressure.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Terry is good, but hes no Nash. That will be painfully aparent this season.


lol cmon man it came straight from Dirk's mouth. I actually think Terry is more like nve than nash but he's a solid on the ball defender unlike nash. 

last year terry had a down year and still put up 17 5, 4 and almost 2 steals. 

He's a better rebounder and defender than nash. Nash is a better shooter than terry. Terry is also faster than Nash. 

Nash and terry always have good pg battles.

http://www.nba.com/games/20040317/ATLDAL/boxscore.html

Terry had 25 10 and 7 in that game

Nash had 30 9 and 3


http://www.nba.com/games/20040209/DALATL/boxscore.html

neither one shot well in this game right here at all

Nash had 14 11 and 3

Terry had 14 9 7 and 3 steals


Nash had 10 turnovers in those 2 games. 

terry had 5

Hawks swept my mavs last year :upset: 

Terry is a better passer and rebounder than peeps give him credit for. 

46 vs. Dallas 1/15/02

terry's career high vs nash 


I personally think my mavs will be fine with terry and harris at the point. Peeps make it seem like nash was the mavs saviour. But then they said the same thing about nve 2 years ago. Funny how whenever someone leaves the mavs that player becomes a "top 10 player"


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> I watched a little bit of Jason Terry when he was playing for Arizona, but since he was in Atlanta, I admit to never watching him..at all!
> 
> I know he has a good long range jumper, and is pretty effective off the break, but do you think he could fill Nash's role as good or even better than Nash himself? Also, how is his slashing game and effectiveness taking it to the hole? Defense as well?


When you think of JT? think of NVE with solid on the ball defense


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Dirk Speaks on Jason Terry.*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> That is high praise. I always think of JT as the KJ of today - a smallish sg with GREAT pg skills.


if you have seen devin harris? he's more like KJ than terry is. The guy can flat out JUMP


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not arguing that Terry is a great ballplayer, but I dont think he will fit in like Nash did with the Mavs. If Terry proves me wrong, the Mavs are contenders. If he doesnt fit in well, the Mavs are not a championship team.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im not arguing that Terry is a great ballplayer, but I dont think he will fit in like Nash did with the Mavs. If Terry proves me wrong, the Mavs are contenders. If he doesnt fit in well, the Mavs are not a championship team.


that I can agree with. Terry said he's been wanting to be a maverick for 2 years. A few comments from terry after training camp

Teammates also are impressed by the way Dampier handles the basketball. "He's got great hands around the basket," point guard Jason Terry said. "The guy catches everything. And what I've seen that works best is him and Dirk working together. That's something that's big for us." 

"Finley's definitely our vocal leader. He told us to mentally stay prepared. He told the new guys that coach is throwing a lot at us, but he told us to keep reading our playbooks and stay focused and work hard." 

Jason Terry on Michael Finley, who pulled the team together after the coaching staff had left the practice court to reiterate that training camp is a time for learning


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Dirk Speaks on Jason Terry.*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> if you have seen devin harris? he's more like KJ than terry is. The guy can flat out JUMP


KJ could jump when he wanted to - true, but I was actually comparing their PG skills along with their small, but wiry frames. 

Of course, KJ isn't the team defender that JT is, as Kevin openly admitted to Kevin Callabro of the Sonics that he never knew when & where to rotate to.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Dirk Speaks on Jason Terry.*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> KJ could jump when he wanted to - true, but I was actually comparing their PG skills along with their small, but wiry frames.
> ...


I've watched devin for the past two years and his frame is mad similar to k.js. he's not as agood a passer and he's a much better defender. I'm liking our new pgs man. Even daniels can play there if needed. harris is the future


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Good to see the knowledge dropper coming in to drop some knowledge on us.

I've always felt that Terry was the only bright spot on Atlanta. One of the more underrated PGs, along with Andre Miller and Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Good to see the knowledge dropper coming in to drop some knowledge on us.
> 
> *I've always felt that Terry was the only bright spot on Atlanta. One of the more underrated PGs, along with Andre Miller and Carlos Arroyo. *


I completely agree with that post. (from the 3 Hawks games I've seen since like '98)


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Good to see the knowledge dropper coming in to drop some knowledge on us.
> 
> I've always felt that Terry was the only bright spot on Atlanta. One of the more underrated PGs, along with Andre Miller and Carlos Arroyo.


arroyo is gonna crush people this year


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Terry is not a PG. He is a small SG. A rich man's Tony Delk.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Terry is not a PG. He is a small SG. A rich man's Tony Delk.


no doubt. just like marbury now sux cause he's not a sun anymore. Question.

what will you change your board name to if amare is traded? LOL


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That must be why I ranked Marbury at #1 in the top 10 at each position thread just recently.

 

Jason Terry is not a PG. What else would you expect Dirk to say? Do you even think Dirk has a handle on Terry right now? They never played in a game together and Dirk is in Dallas only for a week or 2 right now after playing with the german national team.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> That must be why I ranked Marbury at #1 in the top 10 at each position thread just recently.
> 
> 
> ...


but you dno't rank him there. nash is the best pg in the league now IYO after you said he sucked for a long time. LOL


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Unless Amare is concerned, don't ever expect Amareca to have anything nice to say about any player. If Amare knew the kind of blind "you are the best basketball player, coach, physio, general manager,president in history" kind of devotion that Amareca has for him, he'd probably fly the guy in for every Phoenix game...Amareca, I don't mean to be derogatory and I've seen a lot of the heated exchanges you've had with others, but please, for the sake of being a good and intelligent basketball fan, TRY and have an open mind. I myself am a HUUUGE Amare fan and I know this kid has hall of fame written all over him...but I know that he still has several skills to develope before he reaches Duncan and KG's level...though him reaching that level is inevitable in the very near future. So once again, TRY and appreciate the fact that there are other great players in the league....Jason Terry being an undersized shooting guard doesn't mean he doesn't have the passing skills to be a decent point guard. In one of his most balanced seasons(02-03), Terry scored 17.2 ppg, dropped 7.4 apg and shot .371 from behind the arc and .887 from free throws. If he has a similar balanced season with Dallas, I think they'll be instant contenders.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Unless Amare is concerned, don't ever expect Amareca to have anything nice to say about any player. If Amare knew the kind of blind "you are the best basketball player, coach, physio, general manager,president in history" kind of devotion that Amareca has for him, he'd probably fly the guy in for every Phoenix game...Amareca, I don't mean to be derogatory and I've seen a lot of the heated exchanges you've had with others, but please, for the sake of being a good and intelligent basketball fan, TRY and have an open mind. I myself am a HUUUGE Amare fan and I know this kid has hall of fame written all over him...but I know that he still has several skills to develope before he reaches Duncan and KG's level...though him reaching that level is inevitable in the very near future. So once again, TRY and appreciate the fact that there are other great players in the league....Jason Terry being an undersized shooting guard doesn't mean he doesn't have the passing skills to be a decent point guard. In one of his most balanced seasons(02-03), Terry scored 17.2 ppg, dropped 7.4 apg and shot .371 from behind the arc and .887 from free throws. If he has a similar balanced season with Dallas, I think they'll be instant contenders.


no doubt


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

I truly think the Mavs will be better off with Terry than Nash. Terry hasn't shown the playmaking ability Nash has due partly to the players around him. Tough to get assists when guys on your team can't move well or shoot.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> lol cmon man it came straight from Dirk's mouth.


That's not the greatest source imo...


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I think they'll be better of with Terry (and Dampier) than Nash (and whomever). They're starting Daniels and Terry who can both handle, the team is just tougher generally at all 5 spots. They're going to surprise some people.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Teammates will often say nice things about each other, I don't think Dirk saying nice things about JT really means/proves anything. Case in point:



> Teammates also are impressed by the way Dampier handles the basketball. "He's got great hands around the basket," point guard Jason Terry said. "The guy catches everything. And what I've seen that works best is him and Dirk working together. That's something that's big for us."


Trust me, Dampier has hands of stone. He's good for a dropped pass a game - no exaggeration needed.

That said, I do think JT will be very solid for the Mavs. But just wanted to point out, that teammates are not the best source of unbiased information, and the stuff they say should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RunTMC</b>!
> But just wanted to point out, that teammates are not the best source of unbiased information, and the stuff they say should be taken with a grain of salt.


Just a grain?


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

Mark my words...Terry will be a top 3 point guard by the end of the year! So what if he's not a true PG. Being a "true pg", for example Nash, Kidd, etc., is just being a PG who can't score. Terry has all the skills of true PG's but he can also score. He will own this year, just watch.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

> Trust me, Dampier has hands of stone.


This is true much of the time, but watching him the last couple years while I've had him on my team, I've been amazed at times by what he can do. If he'd play hard all the time, I really think he'd be a top center. Wonder if he lacks concentration or just toughness.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I still think the mavs arnt the same team with nash. He was the perfect fit in there run n gun style. Nash is also better of the fast break then ppl seem to be giving him credit for.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> I still think the mavs arnt the same team with nash. He was the perfect fit in there run n gun style. Nash is also better of the fast break then ppl seem to be giving him credit for.


and terry doesn't excel in the break? LOL cmon man. They aren't gonna be "running and gunning" as much anymore. This team has alot more slashers than in the past and a big man to run plays for


----------



## coachhomer (Sep 23, 2004)

> and terry doesn't excel in the break? LOL cmon man.


Depends on what you are looking for from Terry. He is fantastic at scoring on the break... not so good at putting people in position to score on the break.

Let me first say that Jason Terry is one of the truely great guys in the NBA. He is down to earth and he is very appreciative for all that he has and is a great guy to be around.

Comparing Jason Terry to Steve Nash is very difficult to do because their games are very different. Jason is NOT a point guard, he is a shooting guard. Steve is a scoring point guard.

Jason can flat out shoot the basketball. He can shoot off a screen, off the dribble and in transition. He has a lot of work to do to become a good passer.

Steve will break you down off the dribble and get to a lane and find the open man.

Jason will break you down off the dribble and pull up and nail the fifteen footer. He is one of the few guys in the league with a good midrange game.

If you watch the NBA because you are a fan of the players, then Jason is definitely a guy you want to root for.

That being said, will Jason make Dallas a better team? Time will tell. I can promise you this though, Jason is about winning and he will do whatever is required of him to the extent of his capabilities to make that team better.

Scott


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

> I still think the mavs arnt the same team with nash. He was the perfect fit in there run n gun style. Nash is also better of the fast break then ppl seem to be giving him credit for.


@KidCanada101

That's right. He was a perfect fit for the mavs over the last years. But now they are a different team. I don't expect the mavs playing the same style they did in the past few years. Now that they have a producing big man, they'll have more options on the offensive end than every other team in the league. Now that a few weaks are gone, I really like the new mavs team. They didn't do the comlete makeover this offseason, but they did the thinks they had to do. 
They've been a powerhouse in the west the since dirk is producing. But they realised, that they can't win a title with all the additions made over the last years. I think, Jason Terry could the surprise of this season. Now that he's on a winning team, he's shooting first image may change with the teams succes. Look at Billups or Bibby. They are considered top pg's in the league since joining top teams. same could happen with terry. 
And i don't have much problems with dampier beeing not motivated the upcumming season. There are not much teams in the league with the potential like the mavs have.

spurs < mavs > rockets

who knows, they are twice as deep as the rockets and have a better starting five than the spurs!?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, but that happens every year. The Mavs are projected to be great. I mean, their lineup is fantastic. Their roster is deep, they have scorers, defenders, passers, shooters, slashers, just about everything. But team chemistry plays such a role in these type of incidents. Look at last year, the Lakers were simply amazing agaisnt the Spurs in the WCSF, and yet, fell apart in the playoffs. Shaq was being lazy, Kobe was being paranoid, Payton got burned over and over on defense and the other players didn't pick up the slack, they didn't take the Pistons seriously, and lost in one of hte most lopsided beatings I've ever seen. The Mavs could make a title run, or they could have serious chemistry issues, and also, since Cuban likes to change hte lineup almost every season, we don't know how everyone will adjust. The Spurs have essentially hte same players as they did before. Minnesota does and the Nuggets, they know each other and can play together. Teams like the Rockets, Lakers and Mavs scare me a bit because of how much their teams have changed. Its near impossible to project how they will end up next June.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jason Terry is God!!! (check the sign, please...)


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

@Drewbs

I agree with you on the Lakers and on the Rockets. But Cuban isn't stupid. They just the saw that the team won't be along the elite. They didn't want to pay nash the money he wants, so they did the best in aquiring Damp and Terry. It's not wrong to mkae changes if they they have to be made. Look at the T-Wolves, they needed years to have a team that can win in the playoffs, now they have and it's right to keep them together. The mavs tried to win in their run and gun style, it't didn't work out so things have to be changed. It's not a rebuilding plan and it's not tinkering. Just building a contending team.
You're right, whan you say that's hard to make a prediction, especially with the new team chemistry. No one nows if they fit together. I won't be surprised if the mavs would win the southwest devision. and i won't be surprised if they don't live up the expectations. if they didn't made the changes, they sucken in any case. 

time will tell but i have a good feeling about them in contrast to the nuggets or the t-wolves. The team chemistry in denver isn't the best already if you believe in the media. and the t-wolves aren't getting any younger especially spreewell and we don't have to talk about their starting center.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I didn't exactly mean to imply that Cuban was stupid... but look at 2 years ago. The Mavs were a great team. Finished with the best record in the NBA. Made it to the WCF (on a fluke) then got a bit unlucky themselves (Dirk going down). That Mavs team could have contended the next season, they had all the necesary pieces, the big 3 as their core, terrific role players, a sparkplug like Van Exel, who came up huge in the playoffs, and brought mental toughness to the team. Then came the offseason. Cuban sent Van Exel, who had such a strong playoff run out to GS for a scoring forward who can't defend. Then sent Lafrentz out to Boston for a... scoring forward who can't defend. That in my opinion was the biggest mistake he made. Because now the Mavs have 3 scoring forwards who can't play defense, a big gaping hole at the center, 2 guards who get burned night in and night out by opposing perimeter players. The Mavs in return were mediocre, had too many big contracts, and made a 1st round exit. I think he did save face a little this season. He landed Dallas a true center, something they needed more than anything else, and losing Nash but gaining maybe 2/3's of what Nash provided back by getting Terry who is good in his own right. But since Cuban makes these offseason moves its hard to predict where this team will end up. Last season, they had the sheer talent to win a championship, but in all honesty, the team underachieved. Walker and Jamison tried hard but they just didn't fit in Nellies system (which sucks by the way), but whenever a team trades away big pieces and gets big pieces back, its skeptical as to what they become. Granted, the Mavs aren't quite as big a question mark as maybe the Rockets or Lakers. For hte Rockets, they gave up their backcourt and one of the few interior defenders they had and got a offensive blackhole, a few scrubs and Tmac. Now their roster is paper thin, but just because they have Yao and Tmac, you can't count them out. As for the Lakers, I think that too many people take losing Shaq harder than it really is. Yeah, they do lose Shaq, but their roster is loaded with talent. If Malone comes back and if they can somehow fix their PG problem, they could win the pacific. The Mavs I think have all the pieces, they just need the right chemistry.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> I didn't exactly mean to imply that Cuban was stupid... but look at 2 years ago. The Mavs were a great team. Finished with the best record in the NBA. Made it to the WCF (on a fluke) then got a bit unlucky themselves (Dirk going down). That Mavs team could have contended the next season, they had all the necesary pieces, the big 3 as their core, terrific role players, a sparkplug like Van Exel, who came up huge in the playoffs, and brought mental toughness to the team. Then came the offseason. Cuban sent Van Exel, who had such a strong playoff run out to GS for a scoring forward who can't defend. Then sent Lafrentz out to Boston for a... scoring forward who can't defend. That in my opinion was the biggest mistake he made. Because now the Mavs have 3 scoring forwards who can't play defense, a big gaping hole at the center, 2 guards who get burned night in and night out by opposing perimeter players. The Mavs in return were mediocre, had too many big contracts, and made a 1st round exit. I think he did save face a little this season. He landed Dallas a true center, something they needed more than anything else, and losing Nash but gaining maybe 2/3's of what Nash provided back by getting Terry who is good in his own right. But since Cuban makes these offseason moves its hard to predict where this team will end up. Last season, they had the sheer talent to win a championship, but in all honesty, the team underachieved. Walker and Jamison tried hard but they just didn't fit in Nellies system (which sucks by the way), but whenever a team trades away big pieces and gets big pieces back, its skeptical as to what they become. Granted, the Mavs aren't quite as big a question mark as maybe the Rockets or Lakers. For hte Rockets, they gave up their backcourt and one of the few interior defenders they had and got a offensive blackhole, a few scrubs and Tmac. Now their roster is paper thin, but just because they have Yao and Tmac, you can't count them out. As for the Lakers, I think that too many people take losing Shaq harder than it really is. Yeah, they do lose Shaq, but their roster is loaded with talent. If Malone comes back and if they can somehow fix their PG problem, they could win the pacific. The Mavs I think have all the pieces, they just need the right chemistry.


dude. nve missed about 60 percent of the next season with a knee injury. same with griffin. Raef missed almost 80 percent of the next season with a knee injury. How could those guys have helped the mavs from the sidelines. The mavs wouldn't have even made the playoffs last year if they didn't make those moves to get walker and jamison


----------

